# perscription erythromycin



## hinoone66 (Jan 3, 2009)

Battling blue-green algea can be very expensive if using pet store erythromycin. You can use erythroycin perscribed by docter or vet. If you cant get that, go to local drug store and ask for Erthrocin, very inexpensive and i dont think you need a perscription.My brother is a docter,and avid salt water geek.I have been doing alot of research with him on this. Erythromycin is one of the safest antibiotics, meaning it does not harm plants, animals, or fish. As you know blue-green algea is a bacteria. So you need to understand your tank has a bacterial infection. Bacteria is broken down into two groups, Gram-positive (G+) and Gram-negative (G-). Erythromycin is more effective on (G+) bacteria.Blue-green bacteria belongs to the (G-) group. But it is alot more sensitive to erythromycin then other (G-) bacteria. Fortunately, the bacteria important for the nitrogen cycle are in the (G-) group, and alot less sensitive to erythromycin. So your biological filter is safe. The reason some tanks experience an ammonia spike after treating with erythroycin is not because the biological filter is not functioning. It is most likely because of the high content of protein being released from the dead blue-green bacteria, which is broken down to ammonia or nitrite by the good nitrifying bacteria in your filter. Actually if you killed off all the bacteria in your filter you would never get ammonia. Thats why it is vital to remove as much of the blue-green bacteria by hand and water changes before treating. Dont turn off lights while treating tank. You will be killing off the good algea. Suggested treatment is. Day 1 - Remove as much of the blue-green bacteria as you can by hand and 50% water changed. Stop all fertilizers untill you get rid of infection. Add 2.5mg of erythromycin per gal. of water. Day 2 - Add 2.5mg erythromycin per gal. of water.  Day 3 - Now you should start seeing alot of dead blue-green bacteria floating around tank. If you have a protein skimmer turn it on. Its very important to get rid of as much protein (dead bacteria) as possible. Day4 - Most blue-green bacteria should be dead by now. Make 50% water changed, picking up as much dead bacteria as poosible. Add 2.5mg erythromycin per gal. of water. Day 5-7 Keep checking Ammonia and nitrite but dont change any, unless necessary. Day8 - Make about 30% water change. Add 1mg of erythromycin per gal. of water. The big thing is, remember your tank has an infection. Hope this has been helpful...........


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks saved it in txt file for future use


----------



## iwagumistuffs (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello! 
I have this problem with Cyanobacteria in my iwagumi scaped fish tank. I think it is caused by weak current by my filter [I bought I new one], well my 10gal tank smells weird, you know that swampy smell... Aquarium Co op says it is an early sign of a bacterial infection. 

I've been contemplating resolving to Erythromycin as a problem fixer, but as I went through all the possible articles and video searches. Yeah, you guessed it, the solution usually ends up with using Erythromycin or other antibiotical medicine. I've heard of some product called Ultralife for red slime algae, which is also a type of Cyanobacteria on a youtube video, and a product from API which is called API Erythromycin, which sadly does not sell in my country; but I've managed to get my hands on it from a local online shop.

I have yet to try it, but I hope it works. Your method is for reef tanks, so I was wondering if the application would be different for a freshwater tank. The shop owner suggested that I dose using the following method:

Day 1: Change 1/3 [25%] of water and start dosing 2g for a 10gal tank or 5g to every 100L of water, stop feeding the fish, I guess also include fertilizers [continue until Day 3].
Day 4: Change 1/3 [25%] of water and start dosing 2g for a 10gal tank or 5g to every 100L of water, you can feed the fish on this day.
Day 5: Rest. Do not do anything.
Day 6: You can start a new treatment if your problem is unresolved.

Keep in mind, This is somewhat also a method to treat your fish for a certain sickness that Erythromycin will help, hence the not feeding the fish part. But I do also think that it could possibly be to ensure that the fish is not producing waste that the bacteria could use as their source of nutrients to survive. 

As the medication is also safe to use, so I would not worry so much about the fish, but I do worry about the fry in the tank and the idea of not feeding them for 3 days is in my heavy consideration. If you have fish like Otocinclus, it is well known for starving itself. So I am going to rely on the algae in the aquarium 

*The Ultralife product video


----------

